# Collecting?



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

Would anyone be interested in going to one of the lakes around dallas to collect some native fish and plants? i know we dont have a lot to choose from but we may find something interesting and it would be a fun day i think.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I would but I don't have any boots, think members would be able to find cool looking use-able driftwood at the lakes too?


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

yea i have collected driftwood before! they have rubber boots at tractor supply for $10


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Northtexaswilds said:


> yea i have collected driftwood before! they have rubber boots at tractor supply for $10


oh cool, that's not bad at all. now to find a tractor supply close to me i'm in plano.


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

what lake would be the best you think?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

that would be a question for phil,nikolay,or drinda . I've had luck finding driftwood a long white rock lake. is there any good stuff up there on lake lewisville ?


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

when i went i went to hickory creek and i got one good piece the rest were kinda dull.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

fishyjoe24 said:


> that would be a question for phil,nikolay,or drinda . I've had luck finding driftwood a long white rock lake. is there any good stuff up there on lake lewisville ?


there's a guy that find DW at Lake Lewisville and sells them for about $30 bucks a pop. I purchased 2 from him but didn't like it b/c it was soft wood. I'll stick to my Malaysian


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

i normally just order manzanita from tom barr. I have found some good ones tho


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Lake Lewisville doesn't have any interesting plants, sadly. This time of year is pretty bad for collecting plants unless you're willing to go with natives that aren't particularly suitable for aquariums. Most of the aquarium-suitable annuals such as Ludwigia and Bacopa have already flowered and are dying back. 

If you're looking for fish, we may be able to work something out.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I've seen toms stuff they look good it just hard to find driftwood that looks good and will fit in a 55g and not be to big.


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

yea i am more looking for fish. i just want to be able to say i collected it lol


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Is there any particular fish your looking for? What method of netting are you planning on using?


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

no particulars lol just small fish. As for netting whatever we can all come up with.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds fun, do you got the nets?


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

i have small nets but i think we might need a cast net. the smaller nets might work for small fish along the shore.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

would a net for a koi pond work? because I have one. I used it when I had my 240 gallon tank with 18 inch long tinfoil barbs in it.
long gone XTC(chris) bought it then sold it I don't know who has the tank now.

or we could split the cost of one at bass pro. (I'm guessing that is the best place to buy one, or the sports section of wallmart).


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

either one would be fine with me. when would be good for everyone to meet? i go home the 19th for 2 weeks but i should be back around the 1st


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Between now and then, I'll watch for some deals on a cast net. Count me and my son in. What lakes were you thinking about? How about Lake Worth?


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

i know where to get some pretty bluegils they are at bedford boys ranch. but you have to have a fishing license and they are in really good condition and really pretty.


----------

